# Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout? Welke pech heb/had je?



## Inca Bloc

Iedereen ken het wel, je droomt er al een hele tijd van, niemand begrijpt je, en dan, dan neem je een besluit; Je dénkt Ik gà er gewoon voor, ik ga mezelf dàt horloge kopen, en screw wat de rest denkt, IK verdien mijn EIGEN geld, dus ik doe wat ik wil!!

Daar denkt het noodlot dikwijls wel anders over:
Wel, ik lees net in mijn mailbox dat ik de Grand Seiko SBGE025 NIET zal krijgen... Blijkbaar loopt er één en ander niet meer zo lekker qua invoer-modellen tussen Seiko Parijs en Japan. De Grand Seiko SBGE025 is een Japans model, en geraakt (officieel wel te verstaan!) niet tot bij mij. Na een belletje met mijn kameraad (de juwelier), heb ik toegegeven aan zijn gezeur, en hem dan de SAST100G maar doorverkocht aan de prijs dat ik hem had gekocht (hij mocht die Edox toch niet kopen vd vrouw,daarom  ).........
Pfffffff, ik had me er zo op verheugd, en nu "nougaballe"!! Die band van die andere gs zit me niet goed (te groot of te klein),dus doe ik mijn Visodate aan, omdat mijn Zulu-strap van mijn Seiko-ssc nog aan het drogen was, loopt die een half uur achter op 3 uur!!!!!!! In ieder geval, per direct een Nato-strap besteld voor de GS, maandag naar de horlogemaker voor de Visodate en de SAST100G in te leveren. Het érge is dat de Euro/US GS'en meestal zo een bonkige, hoekige kast hebben, en dat ik er niet direct mijn smaak meer bij zie............Zoals Wayne Carini het zo mooi zegt : It's all about the chase!

Welke glipte door jou vingers? Welke werd niet geleverd? Welke deed je laatst weg (+reden)? Ik hoor het hier graag!


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Ook een mooi model, maar die je nu hebt vind ik mooier/klasieker. Eventueel kun je hem natuurlijk ook zelf hierheen halen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Ook een mooi model, maar die je nu hebt vind ik mooier/klasieker. Eventueel kun je hem natuurlijk ook zelf hierheen halen.


mja, teveel moeite....ik heb nu terug een goede 8K ter beschikking, maar is toch balen als hij zo nét door je vingers glipt.......Enne, idd deze is ook mooi, maar in éérste instantie mijn maat zijn bon overgekocht, dus ik koos hem niet écht zélf, en ik weet niet wat dat is met die lederen seikobanden, àltijd té los of té strak, maar nooit goed.....Dus nog ff wachten op mijn natostrap voor het defenitieve verdict.....De visodate verastte me anders wel, laatst schreef ik nog over zijn precisie, en nu een half uur achter op 3 uur! Ach en die SAST stond in de box op mijn buro, maar dragen zou ik hem toch niet (veel), ik word écht nerveus van "springende" secondenwijzers, wijzers moeten glijden, net zoals de tijd......


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Zou het zonde vinden als je hem op een nato doet. Gewoon een degelijke band kopen. Heb bijna altijd een aftermarket band op mijn horloges. Meestal zijn die nog van betere kwaliteit ook. 
Als je het echt goed doet laat je er eentje maken bij ABP in Parijs. Heb je hem gelijk precies passend. Of bijvoorbeeld met enkel één gat. Alhoewel ik dat vaak niet mooi vind. Heb dat enkel gedaan op twee banden van een Ingenieur.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Zou het zonde vinden als je hem op een nato doet. Gewoon een degelijke band kopen. Heb bijna altijd een aftermarket band op mijn horloges. Meestal zijn die nog van betere kwaliteit ook.
> Als je het echt goed doet laat je er eentje maken bij ABP in Parijs. Heb je hem gelijk precies passend. Of bijvoorbeeld met enkel één gat. Alhoewel ik dat vaak niet mooi vind. Heb dat enkel gedaan op twee banden van een Ingenieur.


 heb er wat de pest in........mss, gewoon in de etalage bij mijn maat zetten....heb weer fijn mijn ssc van 260€ aan, is ergens een "gerust" gevoel, én , hij loopt super. Mss bestel ik nog wel opnieuw een vostok limousine gaz 14(zwart rood), dat was een heel fijn horloge om te dragen, helaas....je kent het verhaal..... Trouwens, Obaku maken imo ook leuke klokjes, is wel quartz, maar kost niks en heeft toch geen secondenwijzer 
*update*
Ik ben nu (02/02/14, 9U34MIN ) juist terug van mijn kameraad, de gs staat daar nu in de mooie display binnen in de zaak, waar ook een frederic constant in houten doos en met speelgoedbootje bij, en eentje met een koersauto, en iets met een viool ofzo er bij..... Enfin, hij is in goed gezelschap...


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Dat doe je snel, maar vermoed dat er dan meer was dan enkel het bandje! Jammer, maar helaas. Heb het zelf ook één keer gehad. Van te voren niet kunnen zien en binnen een week irriteerde me enkele dingen. Dus weg gedaan.

Op naar de volgende maar weer.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Dat doe je snel, maar vermoed dat er dan meer was dan enkel het bandje! Jammer, maar helaas. Heb het zelf ook één keer gehad. Van te voren niet kunnen zien en binnen een week irriteerde me enkele dingen. Dus weg gedaan.
> 
> Op naar de volgende maar weer.


 SAST100G stond in zijn geopende box naast mijn desktop, en door die secondenwijzer zouden we nooit vrienden geworden zijn. Ik heb hem mss 25 minuten gedragen. En die GS, ja, het was het toch nét niet. Gelukkig is mijn "partner in crime" in bezit van een hele mooie juwelierszaak/goudsmederij/horloge-atelier......Ik wou initieel die gs chrono, (linksdrager icm megaknoppen), dan maar voor de gse025 gekozen.....Er staat ééntje op ebay.com, maar géén eu shipping mogelijk.....
Hier is hun nieuwe huis :


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Dat doe je snel, maar vermoed dat er dan meer was dan enkel het bandje!


 Idd Bidle, er was méér......Als je liever een SSC van 260€, een visodate van pakweg 400€ of zelfs een casio van 35€ aanhebt, dan je nieuwe DURE horloges, dan voel je je al zuur, gelukkig dat mijn maat me begrijpt, en ze daarom heeft overgenomen van me..... Het "speciale" van de GSE025 wàs er gewoon niet, bv het lichtspel icm de details op het horloge etc, géén springdrive, dààr keek ik dus écht naar uit naar die springdrive! Ik weet dat sommigen hier springdrive maar niets vinden, maar als je ziet hoe mooi die ananta van mijn andere kameraad rondgaat, PRACHTIGGGG gewoon!!!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik baal nog altijd dat het mis is gegaan met de SeaGull m198s, oude model:









Ik wilde hem bestellen, maar er ging iets mis, en heb toen een ander horloge gekocht. Alleen wordt deze nu niet meer gemaakt :-(

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik baal nog altijd dat het mis is gegaan met de SeaGull m198s, oude model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik wilde hem bestellen, maar er ging iets mis, en heb toen een ander horloge gekocht. Alleen wordt deze nu niet meer gemaakt :-(
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


ik zit met een behoorlijk "ei" tov die Memorigin die ik besteld heb.......Ongezien gekocht, chinese site, chinees uurwerk.........Ik ben behoorlijk bang dat die niet, of, kapot gaat aankomen........


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Ik baal nog altijd dat het mis is gegaan met de SeaGull m198s, oude model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik wilde hem bestellen, maar er ging iets mis, en heb toen een ander horloge gekocht. Alleen wordt deze nu niet meer gemaakt :-(
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


iebeejdotkom dit eens : New Sea-Gull 816.362 automatic classic dress watch high frequency movement


eBay TALK: Get answers and


----------



## Martin_B

Da's toch weer een ander model. Het mooie van deze is de bolle plaat en het enorm platte st18 uurwerk. Ik geloof dat dit horloge maar 9mm dik is


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Idd Bidle, er was méér......Als je liever een SSC van 260€, een visodate van pakweg 400€ of zelfs een casio van 35€ aanhebt, dan je nieuwe DURE horloges, dan voel je je al zuur, gelukkig dat mijn maat me begrijpt, en ze daarom heeft overgenomen van me..... Het "speciale" van de GSE025 wàs er gewoon niet, bv het lichtspel icm de details op het horloge etc, géén springdrive, dààr keek ik dus écht naar uit naar die springdrive! Ik weet dat sommigen hier springdrive maar niets vinden, maar als je ziet hoe mooi die ananta van mijn andere kameraad rondgaat, PRACHTIGGGG gewoon!!!!!


Dan moet ik waarschijnlijk een hoop gaan inleveren. Draag namelijk een horloge van €10,- net zo lief als een duurder horloge. Heb van al mijn horloges nagenoeg net zoveel lol. Kortom prijs staat er voor mij compleet los van.
Een nieuw horloge die niet bevalt, ongeacht de prijs, kun je idd beter weg doen. Uiteindelijk moet jij er blij mee zijn, maar dat was je niet. Dus goede beslissing.

Die Chinees daar zou ik me niet zo druk om maken. Meeste hier hebben al vaak iets geïmporteerd. Kortom rustig ademhalen en even geduld.

Zou gewoon weer die Rolex gaan halen! ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Die Chinees daar zou ik me niet zo druk om maken. Meeste hier hebben al vaak iets geïmporteerd. Kortom rustig ademhalen en even geduld.
> 
> Zou gewoon weer die Rolex gaan halen! ;-)


2x +1 
Die Chinese Val je je vast geen buil aan, desnoods zet je hem hier in de salescorner.
En die Rolex, die zit in je hoofd, dus alles verder zal tegenvallen. (Zeker zo'n simpele Seiko;-);-))
Dus gewoon doen. Over een jaar kun je hem gewoon desnoods met winst verder verkopen mocht je toch weer iets anders willen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Martin_B said:


> 2x +1
> Die Chinese Val je je vast geen buil aan, desnoods zet je hem hier in de salescorner.
> Groeten,
> Martin


Dààr maak ik me geen zorgen over, ik heb bang dattie überhaupt NIET AANKOMT......


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Zou gewoon weer die Rolex gaan halen! ;-)


kans wordt idd groter met de minuut, bij de locale Rolexman hebben ze ook Tudor, en het zal wss gaan tussen een GMT OF Tudor Pelagos......


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Dààr maak ik me geen zorgen over, ik heb bang dattie überhaupt NIET AANKOMT......


Zoals we aangeven,.... maak je daar nu maar geen zorgen over. Komt vast goed en denk aan je ademhaling. ;-)



Inca Bloc said:


> kans wordt idd groter met de minuut, bij de locale Rolexman hebben ze ook Tudor, en het zal wss gaan tussen een GMT OF Tudor Pelagos......


Beide mooie horloges en ik zou voor de Tudor gaan, maar ben bevooroordeeld want vind de "nieuwe" collectie van Rolex niet veel aan. Echter omdat ik al je posts heb gelezen zou ik op basis daarvan gewoon lekker voor de Rolex gaan.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Echter omdat ik al je posts heb gelezen zou ik op basis daarvan gewoon lekker voor de Rolex gaan.


Of mss dààrom ook nét niet ;-) Point of view hé.....
PS : Stuur me "chi" mbt de chinees ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Inca Bloc said:


> Dààr maak ik me geen zorgen over, ik heb bang dattie überhaupt NIET AANKOMT......


Daar zou ik mij vooralsnog geen zorgen over maken. In China (en omgeving) ligt momenteel alles op z'n gat: Chinees Nieuw Jaar. De week vóór en de week ná gebeurt er nagenoeg niks. Dus Bidle's advies is het beste voor dit moment: diep adem halen, tot 3 tellen, diep adem halen, tot 3 tellen, .....

Ook helemaal waar wat Bidle zegt dat lol en prijs niet hand in hand gaan. Ik draag alles in mijn collectie met evenveel plezier en verruil m'n IWC net zo gemakkelijk voor een van de Chinezen, dan naar 'n Omega en verder met m'n Orient. Voor de prijs van mijn duurste horloge had ik mijn goedkoopste (nieuw) ongeveer 120x kunnen kopen. Die verhouding vind je in de lol-factor niet terug.

Waar heb ik spijt van / wat is niet gelukt? Ik heb 4jaar geleden mijn eerste (en enige) Doxa gekocht - SUB 1200T DWL. 
Ik had toen ook oog op de SUB 600T Graph Searambler:









Maar ja, net veel geld uitgegeven, eerste ervaring met het merk, u kent dat wel. Beetje talmen en dralen voordat ik zeker weet dat ik de T-Graph ook wil. Neem contact met Doxa op om er eentje te bestellen, hebben ze de laatste net een paar dagen eerder verkocht. Grrrrrr. 
En het ergste: datzelfde horloge staat al 'n paar jaar in de sales-corner. De grappenmaker die het gekocht heeft had nooit de bedoeling dit te dragen, maar om winst mee te maken. Ik heb dit verhaal eerder op het Doxa forum verteld en die knaap stuurde mij toen een PM waarin hij het horloge aanbood voor de originele prijs plus $1,000. Daar doe ik dus niet aan mee, want ik weet dat ik dan nooit een goed gevoel bij dat horloge zal hebben.

En dan zijn er nog wat modellen, zoals eerder genoemde m198s die ik gewoon te laat ontdekt heb


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

voorlopige shortlist van de high potentials:
STEINHART "OCEAN One Vintage"
Rolex Submariner date 40mm Black
Rolex DATEJUST II Oyster, 41 mm, steel, black
Tudor Grantour
Tudor Pelagos

en zowieso zélf ééntje "ontworpen" en net besteld bij www.fewsome.com (eigenlijk de 2e al, ook ééntje voor mijn pa zijn 60e).....


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Martin_B said:


> En die Rolex, die zit in je hoofd, dus alles verder zal tegenvallen. (Zeker zo'n simpele Seiko;-);-))
> Dus gewoon doen.
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Deze is zékér niet ZONDER reden mijn "all-times" nr1 :









Werken :









Rocken :



en kantoornerd :









Hij deed het àllemààl, ZONDER morren of haperen; ik mag hem graag vergelijken met een Toyota landcruiser om die redenen. 

*update*
Ik vind die groene gmt wijzer bij de nieuwe reeks écht niet mooi......


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Ik ben zelf enorm gecharmeerd van de 1675, vooral als hij wat ouder is:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Dat is idd een mooi model. Al een paar keer bijna gedaan, maar ergens..... ik ben bang dat ik het niet ga dragen. Wie weet,....


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Dat is idd een mooi model. Al een paar keer bijna gedaan, maar ergens..... ik ben bang dat ik het niet ga dragen. Wie weet,....


Als je hem niet gaat dragen, zijn er vast wel vrijwilligers die de rotor voor je in beweging willen houden hoor ;-)
Ik heb zelf altijd een beetje twijfels over de pepsi bezel. Stiekem vind ik de rootbeer versie ook erg mooi:


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Okeeee, daar houden de overeenkomsten van onze smaak op,...... te opzichtig voor mij. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Bidle said:


> Okeeee, daar houden de overeenkomsten van onze smaak op,...... te opzichtig voor mij. ;-)


Ik geef je helemaal gelijk hoor, ik zal ze ook nooit kopen of dragen, zeker niet met gouden band, maar op een of andere manier blijf ik ze gaaf vinden.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Martin_B said:


> Ik geef je helemaal gelijk hoor, ik zal ze ook nooit kopen of dragen, zeker niet met gouden band, maar op een of andere manier blijf ik ze gaaf vinden.


ik vond het altijd leuk om mijn gouden president te dragen, als ik enkel een wit t-shirtje,camobroek en sneakers aanhad. Icm de tatoo's die ik heb was dat de spreekwoordelijke "tang op het varken". :-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Martin_B said:


> Ik ben zelf enorm gecharmeerd van de 1675, vooral als hij wat ouder is:
> 
> View attachment 1372119


héél mooie patina op de dial, wijzers en dot's, maar persoonlijk ben ik van die "pepsi" bezels niet zo gecharmeerd.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Ik lees net in mijn mail dat de "Model 1 reissue to commemorate 55th anniversary of Beijing Watch Factory" door mijn neus geboord is..........
Uitverkocht? Achterstand in de productie? Wie zal het zeggen........(neen, het heeft niets met nieuwjaar te maken....)










solly deal sil, the watch you lequested is no longel available fol sale, we will keep you infolmed on fulther changes ........


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Jammer zeg, ik vind het een erg fraai model.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*



Martin_B said:


> Jammer zeg, ik vind het een erg fraai model.


 de seagull gaat wél door (als troost)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

Dus pa zijn "klok": 
ondanks een goede eerste indruk zijn er toch enkele dingen die misgelopen zijn, nl : 
-de optionele Nato-band is er niet bij
-de optionele Vlindersluiting is er niet bij
-de custom achterplaat staat er fout (ondersteboven) op geplaatst.

















dus de achterplaat staat er schuin-ondersteboven op (gelukkig gaat mijn vriend de pré-pensioener dit letterlijk "rechtzetten"), en ik mis nog enkele bestelde spullen. Eerlijkheid gebied mij om te zeggen, dat Few me binnen de 5 minuten reeds terugmailde om het nodige met spoed na-sturen........


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Welk uurwerk ben je misgelopen? Welke bestelling liep fout?Wat loopt er mis?*

is dus onmogelijk om de backplate "recht" te zetten. Wss is er éérst de backplate gegraveerd en dan pas opgeschroefd. Als ik hem recht wil staat hij gewoon los op de achterkant. FF afwachten wat Few aan deze problemen gaat verhelpen. Mooie klok, maar lichtjes amateuristische afhandeling......


----------



## Martin_B

Kan vriend horloger niet een dikkere afdichtring plaatsen zodat het deksel minder ver dicht wil? Kunst is wel de juiste dikte te vinden


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Kan vriend horloger niet een dikkere afdichtring plaatsen zodat het deksel minder ver dicht wil? Kunst is wel de juiste dikte te vinden


als het een oudje was evt wél ja, maar met een nieuwe klok? Ik bedoel, few moet het maar regelen.....


----------



## dennis3258

Net hier beland en mag mijn compliment maken, zeer leuke thread, hoewel......
Ik ben liefhebber van leuke maar "antieke" horloges.
Ik ben niet zo onder de indruk van dikke dure horloges, zal wel met de tijd te maken hebben.
Ben een paar dagen thuis, dus met de laptop ebay bekijken.
Ben gecharmeerd geraakt van een pittig onbekend horloge en helaas net gemist met bieden.
Nooit eerder gezien en op google zeer weinig informatie gevonden, een Mithras Sea Hunter (foto geleend van ebay)


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Kan vriend horloger niet een dikkere afdichtring plaatsen zodat het deksel minder ver dicht wil? Kunst is wel de juiste dikte te vinden


we hebben het herdraaid, nu staat het recht, maar nu is het uurwerk niet meer waterdicht, als pa het waterdicht wil moet hij maar naar mijn maat gaan om het terug vast te zetten.
Few mailde me volgende hieromtrent (copy paste) :

Hi Ben,This is because the srcew-on case back is being engraved while the rest ofthe watch is in assemblyThe option would either be to etch the completely assembled watch(delaying total production at least one more week) or offer a push-on caseback. However the water resistance would then be much less effective withsuch a case back
________________
Fewsome Support

En over de ontbrekende spulletjes mocht ik volgende 2 mails ontvangen :

1)

Yes, I've asked the packing guys to see if they only missed putting theminto the box. If so, we can send it directly to you, but I haven'trecevied a reply yet. Will remind them again!
________________
Fewsome Support

2)
Found them, but we miss the tool from manufacturing. We've asked them tosend it to us, then we'll forward all the remaining parts to you. Sorryfor this delayHave a nice day!
________________
Fewsome Support

Zelden (eigenlijk nog nooit)zo een goede en SNELLE helpdesk gezien,altijd binnen de 5 minuten antwoord, chapeau!


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> we hebben het herdraaid, nu staat het recht, maar nu is het uurwerk niet meer waterdicht, als pa het waterdicht wil moet hij maar naar mijn maat gaan om het terug vast te zetten.
> Few mailde me volgende hieromtrent (copy paste) :
> 
> Hi Ben,This is because the srcew-on case back is being engraved while the rest ofthe watch is in assemblyThe option would either be to etch the completely assembled watch(delaying total production at least one more week) or offer a push-on caseback. However the water resistance would then be much less effective withsuch a case back
> ________________
> Fewsome Support
> 
> En over de ontbrekende spulletjes mocht ik volgende 2 mails ontvangen :
> 
> 1)
> 
> Yes, I've asked the packing guys to see if they only missed putting theminto the box. If so, we can send it directly to you, but I haven'trecevied a reply yet. Will remind them again!
> ________________
> Fewsome Support
> 
> 2)
> Found them, but we miss the tool from manufacturing. We've asked them tosend it to us, then we'll forward all the remaining parts to you. Sorryfor this delayHave a nice day!
> ________________
> Fewsome Support
> 
> Zelden (eigenlijk nog nooit)zo een goede en SNELLE helpdesk gezien,altijd binnen de 5 minuten antwoord, chapeau!


Allemaal goed en wel Inca, maar blijft toch het feit dat ze serieus de mist ingaan met de gravering, dat kan toch niet zo moeilijk zijn om met een merkteken te werken voor ze etsen en daarmee te zorgen dat alles mooi rechtstaat? Dat ze dan een andere oplossing bieden maar dat het horloge dan niet meer waterdicht is vind ik eigenlijk ook geen oplossing.
Maar ach, als je vader maar tevreden is met zijn horloge zeker?

Grtz,

John


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Allemaal goed en wel Inca, maar blijft toch het feit dat ze serieus de mist ingaan met de gravering, dat kan toch niet zo moeilijk zijn om met een merkteken te werken voor ze etsen en daarmee te zorgen dat alles mooi rechtstaat? Dat ze dan een andere oplossing bieden maar dat het horloge dan niet meer waterdicht is vind ik eigenlijk ook geen oplossing.
> Maar ach, als je vader maar tevreden is met zijn horloge zeker?
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> John


als hij het krijgt is het nog steeds "spatwater"dicht, en als hij wil kan hij hem nog steeds terug volledig vast laten draaien. Voor zo een jong bedrijf als Few vind ik het in ieder geval erg netjes dat ze hun klanten per direct te woord staan, helpen (ik kreeg het aanbod om het horloge terug te sturen en gemonteerd te laten graveren, maar dat heb ik geweigerd omdat het te lang zou duren), én nota nemen van iedere mail. Dus volgens mij zijn dit "groeipijnen" van een jong bedrijf wat dagelijks wil bijleren.......En moest Zweden niet zo ver rijden zijn, dan ging ik er zélf wel ff om zodat ze het ter plaatse op konden lossen( ze hanteren open bedrijfspolitiek). Ik vind in ieder geval hun dienst nà verkoop één van de beste waar ik ooit mee te maken had, en ik ben er zeker van dat ze van maand tot maand béter worden ! 
Mvg


----------



## Inca Bloc

JohnGo said:


> Maar ach, als je vader maar tevreden is met zijn horloge zeker?
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> John


trouwens pa draagt al zo lang ik weet een 32mm Q&Q, dus dit klokje gaat voor hém zijn, wat een Lamborghini is voor een Daf 66 chauffeur...... ;-)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> trouwens pa draagt al zo lang ik weet een 32mm Q&Q, dus dit klokje gaat voor hém zijn, wat een Lamborghini is voor een Daf 66 chauffeur...... ;-)


Leuk speeltje, zolang ie het doet, Leuk design, maar Italiaanse kwaliteit? (dus 50 van de 52 weken inde garage?) :-d

Inkopper, ik heb een Italiaanse Volvo, dus zat elektronische issues en roest.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> ik heb een Italiaanse Volvo, dus zat elektronische issues en roest.


de twee méést onbetrouwbare auto's die ik had zijn volgens de "gemiddelde mens" érg betrouwbaar én veilig, nl, volvo 850 Estate T5 en Saab 900 Viggen. Zuinig waren ze wél, want ze startten NOOIT ;-). En de "zogenaamde onbetrouwbare auto's" heb ik nooit wat mee aan de hand gehad, nl Citroën CX gti turbo2, BX gti 4X4 en XM LPT turbo....... Point of view T_I........En aangezien ik weet dat jij een 780 hebt, ik ben vandaag naar een hééééééééle mooie 780 Bertone 2 deurs wezen kijken ;-)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> de twee méést onbetrouwbare auto's die ik had zijn volgens de "gemiddelde mens" érg betrouwbaar én veilig, nl, volvo 850 Estate T5 en Saab 900 Viggen. Zuinig waren ze wél, want ze startten NOOIT ;-). En de "zogenaamde onbetrouwbare auto's" heb ik nooit wat mee aan de hand gehad, nl Citroën CX gti turbo2, BX gti 4X4 en XM LPT turbo....... Point of view T_I........En aangezien ik weet dat jij een 780 hebt, ik ben vandaag naar een hééééééééle mooie 780 Bertone 2 deurs wezen kijken ;-)


Grandioze wagens en technisch niet stuk te krijgen. Nadeel van de wagens is dat Bertone eerst de body maakte, buiten stalde en zodra de kleur bekend was ze gespoten werden. (dus na dagen/weken/maanden zonder lak in de dauw te hebben gestaan) De diesels zijn technisch te betrouwbaarste (geen electronica nodig om te rijden, maar allemaal issues bij de A stijlen, C stijlen onderin, de dakranden boven het portier (gaat roesten na de A stijlen, omdat de zooi door trekt) en de frames rond zijramen achter. (alu op staal en slechte afwatering) Body en interieur is uniek en handgemaakt, bumperkappen niet meer nieuw te krijgen, net als de originele radio.

Overigens ken ik de Saab 900 Viggen niet, maar van de T5(R) 850 weet ik dat de aandrijfassen uitermate hoge slijtage vertonen omdat ze het vermogen niet al te lang aan kunnen.

Vrij vertaald, net als met horloges kun je geluk of pech hebben met auto's, maar wil je issues voorkomen, dan moet je weten waar je aan begint. Ter vergelijk in Nederland was de Volvo 780 'slechts' 160.000 gulden bij de introductie in 1986. (de prijs van een leuk vrijstaand huis) De Volvo 66 was vast max. 1/10 van dat bedrag. (Geen flauw idee wat een leuke Lambo toen gekost heeft  )


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Grandioze wagens en technisch niet stuk te krijgen. Nadeel van de wagens is dat Bertone eerst de body maakte, buiten stalde en zodra de kleur bekend was ze gespoten werden. (dus na dagen/weken/maanden zonder lak in de dauw te hebben gestaan) De diesels zijn technisch te betrouwbaarste (geen electronica nodig om te rijden, maar allemaal issues bij de A stijlen, C stijlen onderin, de dakranden boven het portier (gaat roesten na de A stijlen, omdat de zooi door trekt) en de frames rond zijramen achter. (alu op staal en slechte afwatering) Body en interieur is uniek en handgemaakt, bumperkappen niet meer nieuw te krijgen, net als de originele radio.
> 
> Overigens ken ik de Saab 900 Viggen niet, maar van de T5(R) 850 weet ik dat de aandrijfassen uitermate hoge slijtage vertonen omdat ze het vermogen niet al te lang aan kunnen.
> 
> Vrij vertaald, net als met horloges kun je geluk of pech hebben met auto's, maar wil je issues voorkomen, dan moet je weten waar je aan begint. Ter vergelijk in Nederland was de Volvo 780 'slechts' 160.000 gulden bij de introductie in 1986. (de prijs van een leuk vrijstaand huis) De Volvo 66 was vast max. 1/10 van dat bedrag. (Geen flauw idee wat een leuke Lambo toen gekost heeft  )


T_I, PM


----------



## T_I

Leuk speelgoed, ik vind het jammer dat mijn collectie, hoe apart ie ook is, eigenlijk nu niet voorbij de oud ijzer prijs komt aan waarde. Zeker met de laatste aanpassingen aan de belasting wetgeving.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Leuk speelgoed, ik vind het jammer dat mijn collectie, hoe apart ie ook is, eigenlijk nu niet voorbij de oud ijzer prijs komt aan waarde. Zeker met de laatste aanpassingen aan de belasting wetgeving.


it's all about the funny not about the money ;-)


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> it's all about the funny not about the money ;-)


Da's waar, deze heb ik gekocht voor 2000 gulden omdat ik nieuwsgierig was of ik 'm kon oplappen. 4500 aan onderdelen laten kwam ik tot de ontdekking dat je in deze wagen bij de 220 km/u van de 4 naar de 5 moet schakelen. (en dat met een berg ontsnapte paarden)










Na een dagje spelen zag ie er zo uit. (er zat zelfs modder ana de antenne op het dak  )










Het gekreukelde voorscherm kwam bij de wagen bij aanschaf. De foto's zijn uit 2001, dat zwarte ding op de onderste foto was toen m'n leaserbak (leeft niet meer) en de 2 op de bovenste foto waren toen ook van mij. (de groene leeft nog voort bij een vriend als project wagen, de zwarte is gesloopt)

BTW is er een moderator die dit deel naar het cafe kan schuiven? Daar hoort het toch eigenlijk heel stiekem wel.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Het gekreukelde voorscherm kwam bij de wagen bij aanschaf.


Doet me denken aan een uitspraak van "the dude"(toen zijn auto gestolen was) uit "The BIG Lebowski" :

Agent : Wélke kleur is je wagen?
Duderino : Wit, met roestbruine accenten


----------



## T_I

Inca Bloc said:


> Doet me denken aan een uitspraak van "the dude"(toen zijn auto gestolen was) uit "The BIG Lebowski" :
> 
> Agent : Wélke kleur is je wagen?
> Duderino : Wit, met roestbruine accenten


Het leuke is, de wagen kwam met een vers, ongespoten, voorscherm. Je ziet 'm hier in de witte verpakking op de achterbank liggen. (Bij de handelaar op het terrein)










In die verpakking zit ie nog steeds, de techniek vond ik de uitdaging.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ben de Beijing Beihai t18 misgelopen (voorlopig), omdat mijn geld op paypall op was.......


----------



## joins

Ging na enorm veel twijfelen eindelijk de smiths prs29b bestellen bij Eddie. Staat op de site nog als "in stock". Na een mail met de man zelve krijg ik te horen dat deze niet meer voorradig zijn.
misschien binnen 4 a 5 maand.


----------



## Inca Bloc

ik ben toch wat ongerust aan het worden mbt mijn relatief grote bestelling bij good-times, als je leest welke slechte kritiek deze verkoper krijgt in deze draad : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/time...m-bad-experience-customer-service-995673.html


----------



## Martin_B

Niet druk maken. Chinese verkopers zijn soms wat typisch


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Niet druk maken. Chinese verkopers zijn soms wat typisch


 ik heb een refund van 70€ via paypall gehad, dus er zal er wel ééntje gaan ontbreken wss.....ben benieuwd wélke....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Phone: (021)55137580
[email protected]​ [HR][/HR] *Order Confirmation* xxxxxxxxxxx

This email confirms that your order was received at Times International. You will receive an additional email once your order is shipped. Contact us if you have any questions about your order.

Thanks for using Times International.   *Order Information**Additional Information *[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]*Order number:* AB-3371
*Order Date:* 3/3/2014
 *Account Info:*
Login: xxxxxxxxx
Pass: ****** *Billing Address**Payment Information*[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*Payment Method*
Paypal *Order Summary*  [HR][/HR] 
*Shipping To:* xxxxxxxxx 
xxxxxxxxxxxxwxBE *Shipping Method*
Free Shipping
 








W-SH611Rwave Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern dial hand-winding mechanical watch$ x 1​​
 








W_pladiver China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy submariner$ x 1​​
 








W-BJAC1V New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier$ x 1​​
 








W-182SK Sea-Gull M182SK skeleton watch automatic
*Option:* Blue$ x 1​​
 [HR][/HR] *Subtotal: *$xxxx
*Discount:* $0.00
*Shipping:* $0.00
*Sales Tax:* $0.00
*Total:* $xxxx​ [HR][/HR] [HR][/HR] 
 Times InternationalSuite 5D, Jincheng building 15 Xiang Cheng Road, Pudong District Shanghai 200122, P.R.China 
Phone: (021)55137580​ 
  
​Dàt WAS dus de bestelling.........
echt balen.......UPS aan de deur! blijblijblij, ik open de doos.....halve bestelling, C'MON ZEG!!! 1tje kan ik geen foto's van posten omdat er sub op de dial staat, en de skeleton heeft een lelijke zwarte serienummer op de achterste kijkglas.....Aangetekende zending van de post, besteld was : watchtool, vlindersluiting, nato band : rarara, idd, géén nato band er bij (nazending van fewwatch sweden, pa heeft zijn klok al een maand aan bijna...)
Dus ik mis van mijn bestelling bij goodstuffs 2 klokjes nl :










W-SH611Rwave Classic Shanghai 611 reissue wave-pattern dial hand-winding mechanical watch











W-BJAC1V New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier


zwààààààààààr k*t !!!!!!

:rodekaart o|
Die 70€ refund kwam trouwens NIET van times international!​


----------



## T_I

Het zit je niet mee.


----------



## Inca Bloc

T_I said:


> Het zit je niet mee.


 idd,ik heb er zwaar de pest in....
De bekende vlaamse tv-kok Piet Huysentruyt zou zeggen :
ewa hebbe we heleerd vandaah?
-1 : koop NIET online
-2 : koop niet van een Chinees
-3 : koop terug een high-end beater bij een gereputeerd dealer in je buurt, ipv tal van goedkope klokjes van dubieuze herkomst.....

*update*
na dat ik me over de teleurstelling van deze handelwijze heb gezet, zal ik braafjes zijn reactie afwachten, en ik zal ook maar veronderstellen dat deze kerel geen slechte pay-pall score will halen, ergo, op gepaste wijze, correct zal reageren. En anders zit er maar één ding op, en dat is een pay-pall-klacht tegen deze persoon/firma....
Dus : de soep word zelden zo heet opgegeten, als ze op tafel komt......neemt niet weg dat dit de laatste keer is dat Inca online gekocht heeft.....


----------



## Oldheritage

Dubieuze herkomst? Dat zou ik niet zeggen. Informeer beter over je verkoper, dat wel. Niks mis met de horloges, maar de verkoper zou ik zelf vermijden. Als ik zie hoe hard we afgezet worden hier in België op horlogeprijzen heb ik het erg moeilijk om de locale verdelers te steunen...


----------



## Inca Bloc

deze verkoper werd gunstig bevonden hier op het forum, ik deed mijn éérste online aankoop van een uurwerk bij dezelfde verkoper op aanraden van diverse forumleden, en dat was een positieve, aangename ervaring voor me. Daarom dat ik een groter order plaatste bij diezelfde kerel/webshop. Toen ik op zakenreis vertrok, verscheen er een draad ivm deze man, en toen kreeg ik het toch wat benauwd, omdat ik vier horloges tegelijk besteld had, en terrecht, zo blijkt nu, tot hij :
1) of op mijn mails antwoord
2) stockbreuk heeft, alhoewel hij dan geen orderbevestiging moet geven, én het geld aanvaarden, als er geen horloge komt, en de uurwerken later gestuurd worden. Hoewel ik dan vind dat hij je dat op zijn minst kan laten weten. Ik als zelfstandige was al lang failliet als ik op deze wijze handel moet drijven en/of mijn klanten zo behandel.
3) mijn geld terugstort.
4) een klacht bij paypall van me krijgt, wat hij IMHO zich niet kan veroorloven......
In ieder geval, hij staat bij mij tot nader order, op de "te mijden lijst".
Mvg,
Inca


----------



## Oldheritage

Hij staat bij mij al tijden op de "no-go" lijst vanwege zijn temperament. Er zijn in China veel betere verkopers te vinden. Ik maak soms gebruik van forumleden die in China wonen om bepaalde modellen voor mij te zoeken, dat is nog gemakkelijker. 

Ik heb ondertussen meer dan 40 on line aankopen gedaan (koop eigenlijk nooit in een fysieke winkel, veels te duur geworden en het aanbod in België is flut) en maar 1 keer een probleem gehad, maar er wordt gewerkt aan een oplossing. Als het toch moest fout lopen bij die deal ben ik verzekerd, dus maak me eigenlijk geen zorgen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Oldheritage said:


> het aanbod in België is flut.


 Idd, dààrom dat ik (als online-aankoop-maagd) verdergegaan ben op het advies van derden, om me een paar van die exotische Chinezen aan te schaffen. Ik had van het geld beter in Polen een Copernicus Flagship Regulator of Xiccor FSO20 gekocht..... Die kostten omgerekend +/- 300€/stuk......


----------



## Oldheritage

Inca Bloc said:


> Idd, dààrom dat ik (als online-aankoop-maagd) verdergegaan ben op het advies van derden, om me een paar van die exotische Chinezen aan te schaffen. Ik had van het geld beter in Polen een Copernicus Flagship Regulator of Xiccor FSO20 gekocht..... Die kostten omgerekend +/- 300€/stuk......


Ja, dan heb je wat tegenslag inderdaad. De horloges zijn goed, de verkoper een stuk minder al had ik zelf dit soort ervaringen ook nog niet gelezen. Waarschijnlijk komt alles nog wel in orde, communicatie is niet zijn sterkste punt.


----------



## Inca Bloc

ik zal het updaten hoe het loopt, ik heb in ieder geval gekruiste vingers, want de 2 die ik heb zijn wel er mooi, en, IMHO, moeten de mooisten nog komen. Hoe was dat gezegde nu ook al weer? De mooiste dingen........


----------



## Oldheritage

Inca Bloc said:


> ik zal het updaten hoe het loopt, ik heb in ieder geval gekruiste vingers, want de 2 die ik heb zijn wel er mooi, en, IMHO, moeten de mooisten nog komen. Hoe was dat gezegde nu ook al weer? De mooiste dingen........


Ja, dat ken ik. Het ST5 project klokje waar ik zo naar uitkeek is door een misverstand door Bpost teruggestuurd naar China. Dat was begin Januari, is daar nog steeds niet aangekomen. Vingers kruisen en afwachten dan maar...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Oldheritage said:


> Ja, dat ken ik. Het ST5 project klokje waar ik zo naar uitkeek is door een misverstand door Bpost teruggestuurd naar China. Dat was begin Januari, is daar nog steeds niet aangekomen. Vingers kruisen en afwachten dan maar...


 b-post, nog zo een bende kiekens ... Vive Belzieque...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Ik heb een mail terug gehad, en daar in staat dat de "W-BJAC1V New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier" nageleverd wordt.

*update*
na een vriendelijke mail van mij (met veel blessings en andere "fortune-cookie's"-uitspraken in)een tijdje terug, heeft hij geantwoord, ik heb een shippingnummer, het pakje is net vertrokken in China (UPS-track), én ik krijg een "refund" voor de Wave-pattern. Het is een blijft een verhaal, waar ik een beetje een dubbel gevoel bij heb, maar, het kent toch een goede afloop. Als zelfstandige, vind ik dat dit even vermeld mag worden, want ik doe niet graag negatieve uitspraken over medezelfstandigen, omdat, IMHO, dàt iemand anders zijn zaken schade toe brengt. Dus bij deze, het zal wel aan de cultuurverschillen of zo liggen zeker? Ik heb nu toch weer terug genoeg (eigenlijk méér dan genoeg) klokjes, en ik ben van mening dat ik ze ook allen voldoende polstijd moet kunnen geven. Degenen die ik als "sleeper" heb liggen (àl die NOS, weet je nog, inclusief de swatchen), hebben me terug van voldoende speeltjes voorzien, dus het is (wss voorlopig) wel even genoeg geweest voor mij. Je zal een tijdje enkel Inca posts zien bij de "wat draag je vandaag"-draad, of reply's op ànderen hun draden/posts.
Mvg,
Inca


----------



## njosa

Geen horloge, maar nieuw horloge band dat origineel van Raymond Weil was niet kunnen ontvangen. De verkoper in de VS heeft het, keurig na betaling, verstuurd en waarschijnlijk bleek achteraf dat het bij de douane in de VS mis is gegaan.

De lederen band was krokodillen leer en dat konden ze niet versturen, in ieder geval niet naar Nederland. Dit is mij verteld door Ebay toen ik gevraagd had wat de reden was van de mislukte verzending.
Heb uiteindelijk een lederen band gekocht bij een verkoper in de UK, welliswaar niet origineel RW maar ach ben er tevreden mee.


----------



## Dixit

Was het ook daadwerkelijk krokodillenleer ? Of heeft de een of andere schele douanier weer overhaaste conclusies getrokken m.b.t. de print ?


----------



## njosa

Dixit said:


> Was het ook daadwerkelijk krokodillenleer ? Of heeft de een of andere schele douanier weer overhaaste conclusies getrokken m.b.t. de print ?


Volgens de verkoper van de strap is het inderdaad echte croc. Gezien de foto's ben ik overtuigd, omdat ik dezelfde strap tijdje terug op een andere RW horloge heb gezien.
Dus ja, raar vond ik het in ieder geval.

Reden was dus "importbeperking".

Geen idee of iemand anders een soortgelijke ervaring gehad heeft?


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> Idd, dààrom dat ik (als online-aankoop-maagd) verdergegaan ben op het advies van derden, om me een paar van die exotische Chinezen aan te schaffen. Ik had van het geld beter in Polen een Copernicus Flagship Regulator of Xiccor FSO20 gekocht..... Die kostten omgerekend +/- 300€/stuk......


Inca, ik denk dat het voor jou sowieso beter is om gewoon in 1 keer een echt mooi horloge te kopen. Gewoon iets wat je echt graag wilt hebben. Kost misschien dan wel 10 a 15 keer zoveel als een Chineesje maar als je zo doorgaat heb je straks toch 15 van die dingen in de lade liggen.

Om nog maar niks te zeggen over de stress die online aankopen je veroorzaken hahaha.\\
Succes kerol


----------



## Bidle

njosa said:


> Volgens de verkoper van de strap is het inderdaad echte croc. Gezien de foto's ben ik overtuigd, omdat ik dezelfde strap tijdje terug op een andere RW horloge heb gezien.
> Dus ja, raar vond ik het in ieder geval.
> 
> Reden was dus "importbeperking".
> 
> Geen idee of iemand anders een soortgelijke ervaring gehad heeft?


Niet echt vreemd, ik kom het vaak tegen met vintage. Er moet gewoon een soort van keurmerk op,... als die er niet is dan kan het dus Europa niet in. Zo heb je diverse instanties die zich daarmee bezig houden. 
Denk bijvoorbeeld aan het IRV (International Reptils Association) een keurmerk dat het valt binnen de voorwaarden van Cites.

http://www.uhrband24.com/artenschutz.php

Dit zie je ook bij andere producten die "beschermd" zijn. Ik ben hier overigens wel een voorstander van. 
Overigens zitten de meeste farms voor dergelijk leer in de US.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Roelkalkboel said:


> Inca, ik denk dat het voor jou sowieso beter is om gewoon in 1 keer een echt mooi horloge te kopen. Gewoon iets wat je echt graag wilt hebben. Kost misschien dan wel 10 a 15 keer zoveel als een Chineesje maar als je zo doorgaat heb je straks toch 15 van die dingen in de lade liggen.
> 
> Om nog maar niks te zeggen over de stress die online aankopen je veroorzaken hahaha.\\
> Succes kerol


Idd, eerst nog ff de G-shock Rangeman GW-9400-3 bestellen, de Swatch Sistem51 (mijn maat doet ook Casio en Swatch) en Tudor Heritage Advisor (andere juwelier, ook vaste leverancier van I-B) zijn reeds besteld ;-)


----------



## njosa

Bidle said:


> Niet echt vreemd, ik kom het vaak tegen met vintage. Er moet gewoon een soort van keurmerk op,... als die er niet is dan kan het dus Europa niet in. Zo heb je diverse instanties die zich daarmee bezig houden.
> Denk bijvoorbeeld aan het IRV (International Reptils Association) een keurmerk dat het valt binnen de voorwaarden van Cites.
> 
> Uhrband24.com :: Artenschutz
> 
> Dit zie je ook bij andere producten die "beschermd" zijn. Ik ben hier overigens wel een voorstander van.
> Overigens zitten de meeste farms voor dergelijk leer in de US.


Ik begrijp het verhaal daarachter volledig, maar stond er eerlijk gezegd niet zo bij stil tot dat ik daar mee te maken had.
Bedankt in ieder geval voor de uitleg!


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Inca Bloc said:


> Idd, eerst nog ff de G-shock Rangeman GW-9400-3 bestellen, de Swatch Sistem51 (mijn maat doet ook Casio en Swatch) en Tudor Heritage Advisor (andere juwelier, ook vaste leverancier van I-B) zijn reeds besteld ;-)


Advisor met zwarte of witte dail?


----------



## Dixit

njosa said:


> Ik begrijp het verhaal daarachter volledig, maar stond er eerlijk gezegd niet zo bij stil tot dat ik daar mee te maken had.
> Bedankt in ieder geval voor de uitleg!


Als het echt krokoleer is, dan ben ik niet verbaasd dat het Europa niet heeft gehaald, inderdaad. 
Toch blijft het flauw: heden ten dage komen alle krokobanden uit farms, zeker als ze nog van een duur merk zijn ook. Je moet al echt je best doen om een krokoband te vinden van een authentiek in het wild gestroopte krok.

Enkele jaren geleden hadden ze op Schiphol een tentoonstelling van spul dat ze bij bij passagiers hadden gepikt, om dezelfde reden. Na de tentoonstelling zou het worden vernietigd.
Daar zat echt een prachtige attachékoffer bij, geheel uit krokodillenleer. Zonde om dat te vernietigen, het beest is toch al dood. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Dixit said:


> Daar zat echt een prachtige attachékoffer bij, geheel uit krokodillenleer. Zonde om dat te vernietigen, het beest is toch al dood. ;-)


Ik snap wat je bedoeld, maar dan blijft het ergens dus toch zin hebben om erin te handelen. Kortom ik vind het goed dat het vernietigd word.


----------



## JohnGo

Deze had ik besteld aan een hele goede prijs, maar bleek door (te) weinig voorraad toch niet meer leverbaar aan de geboden voorwaarden...
Toch jammer...

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer:


----------



## Inca Bloc

Crap, juist een mail + refund gehad van Memorigin............(mail zat in mijn "spambox")


----------



## njosa

Dixit said:


> Als het echt krokoleer is, dan ben ik niet verbaasd dat het Europa niet heeft gehaald, inderdaad.
> *Toch blijft het flauw: heden ten dage komen alle krokobanden uit farms, zeker als ze nog van een duur merk zijn ook*. Je moet al echt je best doen om een krokoband te vinden van een authentiek in het wild gestroopte krok.
> 
> Enkele jaren geleden hadden ze op Schiphol een tentoonstelling van spul dat ze bij bij passagiers hadden gepikt, om dezelfde reden. Na de tentoonstelling zou het worden vernietigd.
> Daar zat echt een prachtige attachékoffer bij, geheel uit krokodillenleer. Zonde om dat te vernietigen, het beest is toch al dood. ;-)


Voordat ik online eentje vond had ik navraag bij de officiele dealer gedaan. Prijs was gewoon het tienvoudige, om en nabij de 750 euro! Zou bijna willen zeggen dat de gewone consument de dupe is en dat voor de grote fabrikanten het door de vingers wordt gezien.


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> Crap, juist een mail + refund gehad van Memorigin............(mail zat in mijn "spambox")


Dat is wel balen .... van de andere kant, ik herinner mij ook nog dat je schreef:



Inca Bloc said:


> ik zit met een behoorlijk "ei" tov die Memorigin die ik besteld heb.......Ongezien gekocht, chinese site, chinees uurwerk.........Ik ben behoorlijk bang dat die niet, of, kapot gaat aankomen........


Hij gaat dus inderdaad niet aankomen - maar je bent ook je centen niet kwijt. Beetje 'n glas half vol - half leeg verhaal. 
Wordt nou nog duidelijk waarom het horloge niet geleverd gaat worden?

Maar goed, nu kun je wel weer verder speuren naar een Tourbillion van je keuze ..... Niet 'n Tourby en eigenlijk een heel ander horloge, maar toch, op een bepaalde manier doet deze Schaumburg mij denken aan de Memorigin die je nu misgelopen bent:


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Dat is wel balen .... van de andere kant, ik herinner mij ook nog dat je schreef:
> 
> Hij gaat dus inderdaad niet aankomen - maar je bent ook je centen niet kwijt. Beetje 'n glas half vol - half leeg verhaal.
> Wordt nou nog duidelijk waarom het horloge niet geleverd gaat worden?
> 
> Maar goed, nu kun je wel weer verder speuren naar een Tourbillion van je keuze ..... Niet 'n Tourby en eigenlijk een heel ander horloge, maar toch, op een bepaalde manier doet deze Schaumburg mij denken aan de Memorigin die je nu misgelopen bent:
> 
> View attachment 1439197


Wss ga ik er een hele cleane rolex mee kopen (explorer of zo iets)...Ik weet het nog niet eigenlijk....Ik ben ook wel "in to G's" de laatste tijd, maar "den Belgischen staat" is ook niet mals voor I-B (fukkers laten me zo maar even 24K BIJbetalen).....eigenlijk komt die refund best nog goed van pas.....Voorlopig heeft de Rangeman mijn hart gestolen, het lijkt wel of die een "organisch geheel" vormt met mijn pols......


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Hij gaat dus inderdaad niet aankomen - maar je bent ook je centen niet kwijt. Beetje 'n glas half vol - half leeg verhaal.
> Wordt nou nog duidelijk waarom het horloge niet geleverd gaat worden?


Nihil uitleg : gewoon een refund met de mededeling, "watch no longer available untill further notice, have a *fortune cookie-uitspraak*-day"......

:-s


----------

